# Advent Laptop battery Problem



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi, Grant Here
I am having a problem with my laptop The battery Is on charge, but the light flashes orange then after 5 mins it gose off, I can start the laptop ONLY when it is on charge, But if its not it wont start, its like the battery Wont charge
If you have any suggestions please say cause i dont wanna spend £50 on a new battery
Thanks, Grant:upset:

Oh and also, Someone posted this 

Originally Posted by dai View Post
i only turn mine on about every 6 weeks to top up the battery,i believe you should'nt let the battery run all the way down

So, I have had this laptop for like 2 1/2 Years now, and the charger broke WAY back, And i dident use it since, I got a new charger and it only works when its on, As i said.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi Grant,

Easy way is to test your battery with a similar laptop... a friend's perhaps. If it behaves the same way there, then you must consider getting a new one or just use AC adapter all the time.


----------



## htx (Jul 29, 2008)

*Asus A9T Battery Problem*

Hello ! 
I have a Asus A9T Laptop , and recently my battery died , my laptop just shut down , i toke of the back cover , nothing was wrong , after a wile , my laptop started working again.. but my battery , mmm not so whell , my gauge issent working , it shows that i'm running on the battery but i have the AC plunged in... , i don't understand whi it's dowing this , i tried the BAttery calibration , it dosent work , my battery without the ac on , runs 15 - 20 minutes ... after that it just dies ... no warning , nothing...
! please help , is there anithing that i can do!?


----------



## scorp1543 (Jul 27, 2008)

When i turn my laptop on, It says battrie is charging 0% And then it stops charging like 5 mins later, and runs on AC...


----------



## markb68 (Sep 11, 2008)

very interesting I have an advent 8117 brought oct 2006 and an advent 9117 brought feb 08 both have just developed a battery problem as you say. i have only noticed this over the last 2 or so weeks.
the 8117 is very little used and when not in use i take the battery from the laptop.
any way i brought the laptops from currys which i have telephone them up this morning because i think it was a windows update problem but they say there is no reported errors but have arranged to have then picked up next week, so once i have found out what they have to say i will report back on here.

but for the same fault to happen in the same time period is very strange and to here from others will the same too.
regards mark


----------



## markb68 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: Advent Laptop battery Problem- problem resolved*

As to the post before
I contacted currys from where i purchased both my laptop from and on monday my advent 8117 was picked up.
today friday19 september if was delivered back to me will a new battery and psu (power supply unit) as the company stated was at fault, my second laptop Advent 9117 which also as the same fault is booked in for next week. 
i tried the new psu in the 9117 but this the same so i think it is the battery at fault.

please note both my laptops are under 12 old so you would not expect a battery problem in this little amount of time
hope this will help you all


----------

